# Introduction



## flexmichigan (Aug 15, 2011)

What's  up guys. So I am not necessarily new I have been hanging around the boards for around five years just reading and getting smarter from all the knowledgeable people on hear.

I just wanted to say hi cause I plan on becoming more active on here.

I am 29 years old and have been lifting since I was 15. I have won a few Bodybuilding titles and still lift very hard.

Stats 
height 5'6"
Weight 175 lbs
BF 6%
Deadlift 560x1
Bench 365x3
Squat 495x3


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You are very lean


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## twotuff (Aug 15, 2011)

MICHIGAN REPPPN hard !!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 16, 2011)

hola


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 16, 2011)

sup sup

welcome to IM


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome! Nice stats there dude.


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes. I want to get an avatar up, do I have to have a certain number of posts?


----------



## toothache (Aug 17, 2011)

hello hello


----------



## appleyard777 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome....you must look huge at that bf%


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome Flex!!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome. do you have pics?


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 20, 2011)

Someone asked if I had pics. These are the only recent ones I really have. The gorgeous woman in the pic is my fiance, so please be nice with the comments lol


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

great site


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow. The people on this forum are awesome. No haters, no trolls, I love it here. Big props to Ironmagazineforums.


----------



## tballz (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to get to 50 posts asap lol


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------

